# Louisa, VA



## Bobberqer (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone heard anything??


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 18, 2009)

still waitin on the rest but

Dizzy Pigs grand
Virginia Bbq Pirates reserve


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 19, 2009)

Overall 
1. Dizzy Pig
2. Virginia BB Pirates
3. Tarheel Smokers BBQ
4. Diva Q
5. Chekered Pig
6. 3 Eyz BBQ
7. P and D's BBQ
8. Cool SMoke
9. Wood Chix
10. Pork and Deans BBQ team

Chicken
1. Black Cat BBQ
2. Big Ugly's BBQ
3. Cool Smoke
4. P and D's BBQ
5. Hogback Mountain BBQ
6. Big C's Stew and Que
7. Just Smokin around
8. Lucky Dog
9. Tarheel Smokers
10. Crazy Rednecks BBQ

RIbs
1. Dizzy Pig
2. The Professor an Maryann
3. Checkered Pig
4. 3 Eyz BBQ
5. The Pigs Ear
6. Pork and Deans 
7. Acme Brothers BBQ
8. Hogback Mtn BBQ
9. Diva Q
10. Get Hooked BBQ

Pork
1. Tarheel BB
2. Can't Stop Grillin
3. Diva Q
4. Virginia BBQ Pirates
5. Pigs on the Run
6. Widesread BBQ
7. Hambones by the fire
8. P an D's BBQ
9. Wood Chix
10. Old Dominion Smokehouse

Brisket
1. Buckner Brothers BBQ
2. Dizzy Pig
3. Virginia BBQ Pirates
4. Wood Chix
5. Checkered Pig
6. Texas Ribs and BBQ
7. Chads Dads BBQ
8. Swine Not
9. Old Dominion Smokehouse
10. Momm's famous cooking teas


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a fine looking top ten there!!  Lots of big names!!  Great job, BILL!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Bill and to all who walked.  Great job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2009)

bet it was a ton of fun...did Lee Ann ask about me?


----------



## Griff (Jul 19, 2009)

Way to go guys and Diva.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> bet it was a ton of fun...did Lee Ann ask about me?



She sure did Cappy.  I told her you still had 10 more years of probation before you can make any travel plans.

Just thought I would let everyone know that Diva Q got a 180 on her Non Dessert entry.  Congrats to her.  

Also a side note.   Tim Brown of Can't stop grillin donated his 2nd place pork winnings back to the fire department.  What a champion.  Thanks for making that long trip down south.


----------



## Chiles (Jul 20, 2009)

Bill,
Thanks again for everything you did to make this event happen.  I really wish I had had more time to go around and meet the other teams who I recognize from this board.

As always, it was one heck of an experience and I can't wait until next year.

Diva-Q, congrats on your placements and for making the long drive down.
Here are a few pics from the new Big "C"'s booth.  Comments on my turn ins are welcome.





-Chiles


----------

